

Important announcement about your My Opera account - LaSombra
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/important-announcement-about-your-my-opera-account

======
perlgeek
Where are you going, Opera? A little more than a year ago, I applied for a job
there because it seemed like such a cool company to work for, but now... I
don't know.

I'm really curious what their strategy is. For a geek like me it feels
incomprehensible.

~~~
skrebbel
I feel you, but this move is one in the right direction. A small, independent
browser vendor, why does that need its own webmail, social network, blogging
platform, etc? Much better to focus on core. I have good hopes they'll manage
to bring the new Blink-based Opera to v12 feature levels, but better. They
won't be able to do that if everybody is busy debugging needlessly fancy forum
software.

~~~
asadotzler
Opera is not really an independent browser vendor any more. They used to be
when they made their own browser. That's just not true any more. They're a
Google Chrome distribution with slight service and UI modifications -- kind of
like RockMelt or the Yandex browser.

~~~
orik
I understand your analogy but I think comparing Opera to RockMelt is going a
little too far.

Do we know if Opera is pushing much upstream into the Chromium Open Source
Project?

------
nashashmi
I understand their decision. They are taking the SteveJobs route: Concentrate
on just a few major things and axe everything else.

Apple followed this route. Google followed this route and now Opera is going
to follow this route. More companies will also follow.

My feelings are mixed. They had nice product offerings that differentiated
them from the rest. I wanted to become an Opera user just for that reason. But
Alas! It sort of confused me what I really wanted to do online and why I was
using a browser to do it.

------
Mithaldu
And in the process of closing down My Opera they broke the RSS links to their
previous news and release feeds. It really feels like they've lost all people
with common sense.

~~~
TylerE
Arguably, if they had any common sense, they would have gotten out of the
desktop market a decade ago and focused exclusively on mobile.

